# Hello From Wisconsin!



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, been lurking for a few days, and finally just had to say hi. I have 2 kitties, Patches and Pesty. Pesty was originally named Boots, but after getting to know him, Pesty was seriously more fitting for him! I've had Patches since fall of 2001, and she is my baby! She's my lap cat, she's my talker, and she's my "I can get away with anything because mom loves me" cat! I just adore her!

Pesty has officially been with us for a year as of Dec 30, 07. He actually chose us as his owners! Someone had dropped a puppy off in our yard on a very cold snowy day, and I heard him whimpering in the lumber pile while outside feeding our horses. Since we didn't want to bring a new puppy in the house, we kept him outside in a heated stall in the barn until we could find him a home. While hubby was out feeding the puppy, he heard some loud meowing, and turned to see a tan and white cat behind him. The kittie came up to him, rubbing all over him, and wouldn't leave him alone! I was in the house, and next thing I knew, hubby was at the patio door holding this kittie, and saying "can we keep him?"

So, we now had a new kittie, and he looked to be about 6 months old. We could tell he'd been a house cat, and figured he had to have been dropped off with the puppy. He has been the most loving kittie, and is always making sure we know how thankful he is to have a home.

My husband and I also have miniature horses as a hobby, we use them for driving. I work from home, I own a small sewing business making cria coats (coats for baby alpacas, as well as the adults), and sell nation wide, and just this year broke into the international market a little. My husband works outside the home as a service technician for a high speed overhead door company. We just moved to our new home here in west central WI a couple months ago, and have quickly fallen in love with this area.

Here are some pics of my babies!

Patches

















Pesty

















And 2 of our mini geldings, Spot and Monte......can you guess who is who?









I look forward to sharing more pics, and getting to know some of you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Geri! 

Can't wait to see more pictures.  


Marie
Staff to:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute babies you got there


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Geri - Welcome! I love the pics of Patches and Pesty! Patches fur is a little unique...has a lot of salt and pepper color to it that you usually don't see with calico tabbies like that.

So, did you end up keeping the puppy that was dropped off? Monte and Spot are cuties too! Looking forward to more pictures of them all!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you for the welcomes!  



> So, did you end up keeping the puppy that was dropped off?


No, we didn't keep him, we are not "dog people". We like dogs, don't get me wrong, it's just that we choose not to have them. But, we didn't want to just drop him off at the pound, so we kept him in the heated stall, and took care of him till we could find him a good home. Which he did, a person that I know from another forum took him to be a house dog. He's doing really well, and got quite big. She thought he was a pitbull terrier mix, though he ended up being a pointer mix......or something like that. Very smart dog too!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum!

cute kitty's 
your horses are very cute too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Geri! Your kitties & geldings & so cute. I looked up alpacas & they are so adorable looking. Silly question but is the cria coats just for dressing them up or is it because the babies need to keep warm :?:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have such lovely animals, Geri! I love horses! And needless to say, we love cats! I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

kitkat said:


> Silly question but is the cria coats just for dressing them up or is it because the babies need to keep warm :?:


Thank you Ladies, everyone is so nice here, it really does make a person feel very welcome!

The cria coats (all the way up to adult size XL :wink: ) are for babies who are born during cold weather season, and for adults who may not produce the needed fiber to stay warm because of old age, putting to much energy into producing babies, or possibly because they are sick. They really are very similar to horse blankets, and even some dog blankets. 

Thank you for asking, it wasn't silly at all!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gang! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more about all of them! Purrs to the beautiful kittys


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello! 

I am another Wisconsinite.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

BoscosMum said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am another Wisconsinite.


 :thumb Well Hello There! What part of WI?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Chippewa Valley....how about you?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

In Northfield, which is right between Black River Falls and Eau Claire.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Holy Cow....we are less than an hour away. 8O
You are the closest person I have met in my time here on the cat forum!


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome...your two look so sweet and innocent!!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

BoscosMum said:


> Holy Cow....we are less than an hour away. 8O
> You are the closest person I have met in my time here on the cat forum!


I usually get to Eau Claire every weekend too, it's where I prefer to grocery shop since there is so much more there vs. Black River Falls. Maybe sometime when my business slows down, we can get together. I'm pretty much a homebody these days because we are so busy. This busy time will take me probably into spring, around march.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That sounds cool!
If you ever want to get together....I hope you like kids! LOL!
We have 5 wild ones.... :lol: 

Do you and your hubby have any children?


----------

